

Are these Edward Snowden’s ARSTechnica posts? - genwin
http://soupsoup.net/2013/06/12/are-these-edward-snowdens-arstechnica-posts/

======
genwin
One day we'll have the teenage posts of a major presidential candidate. Should
be interesting.

~~~
tehwebguy
I think about this constantly, but the inverse as well. There are thousands of
people that are "internet famous" in their early years, way more than there
were 10 years ago. The next 20+ will be interesting!

